# Rabbit Run 50 miler



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

sounds like Walking horse weather, Emma's injury in Dec, really mesed up my plans. Hoping to make Star tannery. We shall see, weather has been really nasty


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Hoping to make Star tannery. We shall see, weather has been really nasty


No Frills is next on our list as well. Hope to see you there!!

And I don't even want to talk about weather, with yet _more_ snow forecast for tonight/tomorrow (could be up to a foot, though nobody seems to know for sure).


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your ride Dawn! Dream is such a cutie! 

I sure am restless having to sit here & watch instead of being out riding!! Chivas has a cold and Drambie is still totally un-ridable. Dang I need a new horse, a nice fast Arabian...


----------



## Abbzug (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds awesome! I'm doing my first LD next month, then will go from there. I also have to move across the state and start a new job, so maybe just a ride or three this year...


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Dawn. Looks like you and Dream had a nice ride. 

My goal is to be able to ride faster than a jog this year. If I can get my balance back would be a start! Working on it.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

AnitaAnn - my friend has a nice little Arabian mare for sale. Sababba is a very nice trail horse that has been trained in dressage and is excellent on trails. She knows how to bow and will lay down on command for you to mount. She is a great little mare. I would love to see her go to a good home!! We just love Sababba.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

QOS said:


> AnitaAnn - my friend has a nice little Arabian mare for sale. Sababba is a very nice trail horse that has been trained in dressage and is excellent on trails. She knows how to bow and will lay down on command for you to mount. She is a great little mare. I would love to see her go to a good home!! We just love Sababba.


She sounds absolutely lovely! Would they want Drambuie? Before I can get another horse, I need to find him a home...space is limited.


----------



## LeynaProof (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats on the 4th place finish! Our goalthis year is the 100 miler at Blackwater Boogie in November. I have several 50 milers coming up and some 75 milers and then on to the 100! We just do not have that many 100 milers down here. :-|


----------

